# Einen Sammelthread für das Allg. WoW Forum



## Reflox (22. Februar 2015)

Tag!

 

Während den Jahren die ich hier schon im Forum bin, ist mir öfters ein Gedanke durch den Kopf gegangen: Einen Sammelthread/Allgemeinen Thread für das WoW Forum.

Er wäre halt ziemlich praktisch bei Fragen wie: "Soll ich Volk/Klasse/Fraktion X spielen oder lieber Y`" oder "Ist Trinket X besser als Trinket Y". Halt einfach Fragen/Themen für die es sich einfach nicht lohnt einen neuen Thread zu eröffnen und schon 1000 Threads dazu existieren.

 

Denke das kam bestimmt vorher mal als Thema/Gedanke und ich wollte halt mal fragen ob das so ne gute Idee wäre einen zu eröffnenn.


----------

